# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  الصفحة الفنية الاثنين 22 مارس

## Ehab M. Ali

*نعتذر عن الغياب ليومين وذلك بسبب ظروف العمل يوم السبت والانشغال بمباراة الغزالة يوم أمس وتمنياتنا بالنصر في القلعة الحمراء انشالله والوصول لكأس العالم للاندية.

* انطلق في الايام الماضية البث التجريبي لقناة (الأمل) السودانية وذلك علي القمر الصناعي نايل سات تردد 11595. القناة الجديدة يقف علي رأسها الاعلامي د. عوض ابراهيم عوض وهي قناة للمنوعات والرياضة والثقافة الجانب الرياضي فيها يقف عليه الاستاذ عثمان حسن مكي والاستاذ احمد ابراهيم للرياضة العالمية. القنوات السودانية صارت في زيادة مضطردة ابتداء من الفضائية السودانية وقناة النيل الازرق وقناة الشروق وقناة هارموني وقناة زول وقناة طيبة وقناة ساهور بالاضافة لقناة (ابوني) ذات الملمح الجنوبي  وكذلك قناة جنوب السودان (sst) والتي تبث علي القمر الصناعي عرب سات وايضا" في الطريق وفي الايام القليلة القادمة قناة امدرمان الفضائية والتي يقف عليها الاستاذ حسين  خوجلي وهي قناة تعني بقيم الحق والخير والجمال.

** في خطوة جريئة من نوعها منع الملحن بشير عباس البلابل من ترديد أغنياته نهائيا" وزاد علي أن القضاء سيفصل بينهم وذلك عقب مطالبة الملحن بشير عباس بحقوقه المالية (علي حسب قوله) من البلابل نظير اداؤهن لاغنياته طوال الفترة الماضية.

*** الفنانة أماني خيري بدأت في مشوارها الفني لوحدها وذلك عقب اعتزال شقيقتها التوأم (ايمان) الغناء بعد زواج الاخيرة بعد ما شكلا ثنائي (التومات ايمان واماني).. المطربة أماني عبرت عن شكرها للفنان السني الضوي الذي رعي تجربة التومات وهو الان يساندها في مشوارها الفني.

**** المطرب الشاب أحمدالصادق سيغادر في الايام القليلة القادمة للملكة العربية السعودية وذلك بغرض الاجازة والبعد من الحفلات والغناء قليلا" والتفرغ للعبادة واداء مناسك العمرة وسيعود للمارسة نشاطه في منتصف أبريل المقبل.

***** في اتصال هاتفي جمعني بالصديق الفنان الشاب شهاب الدناقلة والعازف محمد عثمان قمش من مقر اقامتهم بنيجريا أكدوا علي عمق الوجود الفني السوداني في نيجيريا .. حيث أتتهم الدعوة من فنان الهوسا الاول عبدالعزيز بولا لاحياء عدد من الحفلات بنيجريا والاستعانة بالخبرات السودانيه لتنفيذ بعض التسجيلات الموسيقية وذلك بالعاصمة النيجرية ابوجا .. الحفلات التي اقيمت حتي الان لاقت قبولا"كبيرا"والجدير بالذكر أنهم قد توجهوا لمدينة بنين مسقط رأس اللاعب الراحل اندراوس ايداهور لاداء واجب العزاء في الفقيد وذلك برفقة القنصل الفخري والقطب المريخي محمد عثمان الطيب.  

****** الخبر الذي نشر عن المذيعة تسابيح خاطر وذلك باتهامها لصحفي كبير بمساومتها وابتزازها بانه سينشر خبرا" يقول فيه انها ضبطت بواسطة شرطة النظام العام .. الخبر لاقي استياء كبيرا" من الصحفيين وطالب بعضهم بوضع حد لما اعتبروه اساءة لهم .. المذيعة تسابيح خاطر رفضت التعليق علي الموضوع برمته وقالت انها لا تود الحديث أو التعليق علي هذا الامر بالذات. الاستاذ مصطفي أبو العزايم رئيس اتحاد الصحفيين بالانابة قال بانه لا يمكنهم اتخاذ أي اجراء ما لم تصلهم شكوي رسمية واضاف بأن السير في هذا الامر يعتبر (ظنون) ليس الا. 

*

----------


## النجم السامق

*شكرا يا إيهاب على المعلومات الفنية المختصرة والمفيدة وحقيقة جعلتنا مواكبين لأخبار السودان فنيا. وياريت لو توفرت ليك المعلومات الكاملة حتى تورينا إنتماءات الفنانين سياسيا لأنو شايف الحملات الإنتخابية مشاركين فيها فنانين كتار وأنا إنتمائي الحزبي حقيقة ما أثر في إعجابي بفناني المفضل رغم أنه دعمه السياسي ذهب لمن لا أفضلهم سياسيا فهو مجرد إختلاف في وجهات نظر سياسية ليس إلا، وهي دعوة للنقاش عن هذه الظاهرة الجديدة إي إبراز الفنانين وإعلانهم عن تفضيلاتهم السياسية بكل وضوح والتخلي عن الدبلوماسية السابقة في إعلان الإنتماءات تماما فهلا تصديت لهذا الأمر رجاءا وشكرا مرة أخرى.
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النجم السامق
					

شكرا يا إيهاب على المعلومات الفنية المختصرة والمفيدة وحقيقة جعلتنا مواكبين لأخبار السودان فنيا. وياريت لو توفرت ليك المعلومات الكاملة حتى تورينا إنتماءات الفنانين سياسيا لأنو شايف الحملات الإنتخابية مشاركين فيها فنانين كتار وأنا إنتمائي الحزبي حقيقة ما أثر في إعجابي بفناني المفضل رغم أنه دعمه السياسي ذهب لمن لا أفضلهم سياسيا فهو مجرد إختلاف في وجهات نظر سياسية ليس إلا، وهي دعوة للنقاش عن هذه الظاهرة الجديدة إي إبراز الفنانين وإعلانهم عن تفضيلاتهم السياسية بكل وضوح والتخلي عن الدبلوماسية السابقة في إعلان الإنتماءات تماما فهلا تصديت لهذا الأمر رجاءا وشكرا مرة أخرى.




جدا" يا ناصر وانشالله حتلقي كل المعلومات المطلوبة والاراء والمداخلات مطلوبة عشان نحسن نوعية الخبر ونقيس مدي الاهتمام وبرضو عشان نقرر الاستمرارية أو الانسحاب من الصفحة
 
*

----------


## النجم السامق

*الصفحة مطلوبة يا إيهاب بقوة مع التركيز على الفنانين الصفوة المبدعين المنتشرين في كل بقاع السودان وخارج الوطن كمان لأن أخبارهم تهم جميع المريخاب في الداخل والخارج. وفي إنتظار تناولك لموضوع الساعة بإذن الله.
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النجم السامق
					

الصفحة مطلوبة يا إيهاب بقوة مع التركيز على الفنانين الصفوة المبدعين المنتشرين في كل بقاع السودان وخارج الوطن كمان لأن أخبارهم تهم جميع المريخاب في الداخل والخارج. وفي إنتظار تناولك لموضوع الساعة بإذن الله.



انشالله
 وهناك نقطة مهمة أتمني أن تجد حظها من النقاش .. الخبر الاخير الذي ورد في صفحة اليوم بخصوص المذيعة تسابيح خاطر والمساومة التي تعرضت لها (حسب قولها) وهل هذا يقدح في اخلاقيات الصحفي ان صح ذلك الخبر أم ما هي الاراء في هذا الامر؟
 
*

----------


## النجم السامق

*والله لو صدق الخبر تكون مصيبة كبيرة ودليل على إنحطاط بعض الصحفيين إلى مستوى متردي جدا ولا بد من إستجلاء الأمر أولا وظهور الحقيقة ومن ثم لابد من عقاب كل من تسول له نفسه إبتزاز المبدعين وتعكير جو إبداعهم مما ينفرهم من ولوج طريق الفن الشائك أصلا وحتى تستبين الحقيقة أرجو أن نتحدث بالعموم حتى لا نظلم أحدا.
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور ياصفوه
يديك العافيه
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*مشكور يا هندسة
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة الكوكب الاحمر

*يا سلام عليكم حتي الصفحة الفنية موجودة
والله انتم راقيين شديد ويا ايهاب ربنا يحفظ لينا
من كل شر والله انتم  حلوين وظرفيين والمنتدي
رهيب
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*مشكور اخى ايهاب على هذا المجهود الجبار.........
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*شكرا" علي المرور يا شباب

*

----------

